# NRA Due Increase In August - Renewal Deal Offer



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As usual a "gift" is being offered for each level prior to Aug 1, but the life membership offers are worth a thought:

1 year $35 with a duffel bag increasing to $45
2 years $60 with a lantern increasing to $75
3 years $85 with a knife and sheath increasing to $100
5 years $125 with a jersey shirt increasing to $150
Lifetime $600 with a backpack increasing to $1500
Lifetime Easy Pay - $600 at $25 monthly and a knife and sheath


I know there is much wrong with the NRA org, but like it or not they are your loudest voice.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am a lifetime member. But if I had to do it over at these prices, I don't know. When Oregon was going through IP 43, the NRA was nowhere to be seen. OFF was there but no NRA. Not even a "Token" appearance.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I am a lifetime member. But if I had to do it over at these prices, I don't know. When Oregon was going through IP 43, the NRA was nowhere to be seen. OFF was there but no NRA. Not even a "Token" appearance.


Sometimes one has to pick their battles to ultimately plan to win the war. As well, we are talking about Oregon as relative to the bigger picture, Stay focused o that picture and where a battle can be won, and hopefully the "wins" can overcome the agenda and turn the tide &#8230;. even in Oregon.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

The price for lifetime increase is insane, NRA is forgetting its roots and the working class. Also of note is the relentless emails asking for more.

Most anti gun laws are state and have had better results with local organizations, I am a member of RMGO in Colorado and even now get disappointed in the lack of pit bull attitude.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Having worked as a lobbyist for the NRA, I still don't understand why people still support them. They have endorsed all manner of gun control and been generally ineffective at the local level. They have *NO* proposed counter-legislation to reduce gun violence *without* gun control.

The effectiveness of the NRA comes up woefully short for the amount of money they've raked in. If you were stockholders in a corporation and the wins over gun control represented your profits, the NRA would be DOA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> Having worked as a lobbyist for the NRA, I still don't understand why people still support them. They have endorsed all manner of gun control and been generally ineffective at the local level. They have *NO* proposed counter-legislation to reduce gun violence *without* gun control.
> 
> The effectiveness of the NRA comes up woefully short for the amount of money they've raked in. If you were stockholders in a corporation and the wins over gun control represented your profits, the NRA would be DOA.


Maybe that's why they got rid of ya, huh?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Sometimes one has to pick their battles to ultimately plan to win the war. As well, we are talking about Oregon as relative to the bigger picture, Stay focused o that picture and where a battle can be won, and hopefully the "wins" can overcome the agenda and turn the tide &#8230;. even in Oregon.


A battle to be won? If this is truly the case then go local. I have nothing against the NRA and have donated one time gifts several times and do support most 2A org.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Maybe that's why they got rid of ya, huh?


You sound like you're desperate for relevance. But, let's talk about why I left.

The NRA had its lobbyists out there busting the heads of the U.S. Congressmen over a proposed "_armor piercing bullet ban_." It was the 1980s. We had this spiel about how *ALL* ammunition made for the .30 .30 rifle (which was quite popular back then) used one of the proposed banned metals in it. Without such metals, the .30 .30 might not be suitable for hunting. That was the going argument they sent us out with (just in case you want to make the obvious counter-arguments.)

So, there I am twisting arms and warning Congressmen of the fact that a vote against the Second Amendment may cost them their job. One day I get a call from U.S. Congressman Edgar Jenkins (D. Ga.) It was a nearly two hour drive from where I lived to his office in Ellijay. There, Jenkins told me about the pressure he was getting from his own party. If he didn't vote for the ban, he was toast. He didn't want me to twist his arm, so he went to Harlon Carter and Carter wrote Jenkins a dated letter. In the letter, Harlon Carter assured Jenkins that the NRA would still endorse him regardless of his vote on the armor piercing bullet ban. Harlon Carter said the legislation was "_no big deal_."

That whizzed me off and I left that gig, moving on to work within the Republican Party. Neal Knox kept talking to me on the phone saying that I needed to stay in the NRA and fight from within. I thought highly of the man and supported him when he ran for president of the NRA. Anyway, that lasted until Charlatan Heston got on a radio station and stated THREE times that the public had no legitimate use for an AK 47 type rifle. Contrary to your smart ass statement, that radio interview was worthy of my resignation, in writing, to the NRA.

When the NRA did not donate a single nickle to the defense of Hollis Wayne Fincher, who *deliberately *challenged existing gun laws in order to force the courts to address the Second Amendment that was the straw that broke the camel's back. Fincher was *prevented* from using the Second Amendment as a defense to his actions. The NRA sat by and didn't offer any money, any legal back-up, not even an amicus curiae brief. They were too worried about their paychecks and pensions to get involved in serious legal actions.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$25 to renew through arfcom


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> $25 to renew through arfcom


Yup MGO had a deal like that too.

Me I blow them off on the first 4 renewal notices then when they get the picture Im not going to renew for 35 bucks they send me the 25 buck and the bag renewal.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

that lasted until Charlatan Heston got on a radio station and stated THREE times that the public had no legitimate use for an AK 47 type rifle.
This I did not know. I used to think highly of him, no more.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I know there is much wrong with the NRA org, but like it or not they are your loudest voice.


Volume has no value.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> You sound like you're desperate for relevance. But, let's talk about why I left.


Naw, lets don't.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Sometimes one has to pick their battles to ultimately plan to win the war. As well, we are talking about Oregon as relative to the bigger picture, Stay focused o that picture and where a battle can be won, and hopefully the "wins" can overcome the agenda and turn the tide &#8230;. even in Oregon.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That's just exactly why I'm an Oregon NRA member.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

First off I have never been involved with or heard of an organization of any kind that I agree with every choice ever made and every action taken unconditionally. I have been an NRA member for a long time and I have seen them attached to FAR more good things that have truly helped, supported, and protect the 2nd Amendment than I have seen missteps. Are they perfect? Nope. Are they the only pro-gun organization with real numbers and real clout? Yes they are. There are few other excellent organizations as well, but as long as the NRA is the big kid on the block keeping the bullies at bay I will continue to be an active supporting member. Bad mouthing the NRA is playing into the anti's hands as far as I am concerned.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have not been an NRA member for a few years, but I am a member of GOA and GOCRA. With that said, I will contribute to the NRA when I buy something from PSA or other place that asks if you "want to round up for the NRA."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just for the record, all you wineheads that are bad mouthing the NRA are getting memberships taken out in your screen name. Your Welcome. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Cool. Do one for me, @A Watchman!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> First off I have never been involved with or heard of an organization of any kind that I agree with every choice ever made and every action taken unconditionally. I have been an NRA member for a long time and I have seen them attached to FAR more good things that have truly helped, supported, and protect the 2nd Amendment than I have seen missteps. Are they perfect? Nope. Are they the only pro-gun organization with real numbers and real clout? Yes they are. There are few other excellent organizations as well, but as long as the NRA is the big kid on the block keeping the bullies at bay I will continue to be an active supporting member. Bad mouthing the NRA is playing into the anti's hands as far as I am concerned.


It's not the size of the man in the fight; it's the size of the fight in the man.

If you believed the B.S. you're peddling, you would be whizzed at those who want every disagreement to end in a pissing match. Somehow your "_logic_" doesn't apply when you're being told new facts by someone on the same side of the fence as you. How do you think it looks to those who have no dog in the fight when they come along and see pissing matches instead of civil conversation?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Sometimes one has to pick their battles to ultimately plan to win the war. As well, we are talking about Oregon as relative to the bigger picture, Stay focused o that picture and where a battle can be won, and hopefully the "wins" can overcome the agenda and turn the tide &#8230;. even in Oregon.


We sort of won. A judge threw it out stating it was ambiguous at best. But mark my words they will come back. The way the Oregon law was written, ALL FIREARMS would have been illegal. The bill was labeled as a Assault Weapons ban. If it would have passed how long before NY, MA, NJ, CA would have tried it? I feel that is the BIG PICTURE. Oregon Firearms Federation was the ONLY group to fight it in the courts and they won.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Just for the record, all you wineheads that are bad mouthing the NRA are getting memberships taken out in your screen name. Your Welcome. :vs_shocked:


It's your money. Telling the truth about the NRA and their support for gun control is not whining. It is a duty that, by calling yourself a "_watchman_" even you ought to take seriously.

" _But if the watchman sees the sword coming and does not blow the trumpet to warn the people and the sword comes and takes someone's life, that person's life will be taken because of their sin, but I will hold the watchman accountable for their blood_." Ezekiel 33: 6

"_Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are ruined.... The great object is that every man be armed. Everyone who is able might have a gun_."
- Patrick Henry, Speech to the Virginia Ratifying Convention, June 5, 1778

"_I just got through telling you. The possession- private possession of AK-47's is entirely inappropriate_." Charlatan Heston in an interview with host Larry Elder (KABC-AM 790, April 2, 2002 show, 5pm Hour)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Being from San Francisco and doing business in CA most of my life I grew to dislike the NRA. It was because they gave up on politics in CA and hired lawyers to file law suits and told us they'd win in court. Right like a pro gun rights group is going to win with the 9th circus in town please. The lawyers made $300 hr and I even worked for ones office and watched them rake in the money for this law suit and that. Those around today forget prop 2 a measure in CA in the 1980's to ban hand guns. The PEOPLE in CA said hell no by a safe margin after that the NRA went legal and abandoned grass roots efforts and the politics. I left before the elections but they passed gun control measures at the ballot box in CA with out an NRA effort to even slow it down. We will fight it in court, and guess what they lost.



The Resister said:


> You sound like you're desperate for relevance. But, let's talk about why I left.
> 
> The NRA had its lobbyists out there busting the heads of the U.S. Congressmen over a proposed "_armor piercing bullet ban_." It was the 1980s. We had this spiel about how *ALL* ammunition made for the .30 .30 rifle (which was quite popular back then) used one of the proposed banned metals in it. Without such metals, the .30 .30 might not be suitable for hunting. That was the going argument they sent us out with (just in case you want to make the obvious counter-arguments.)
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The real question is what can the NRA do for the 2A fight in America TODAY, instead of focusing on slips the organization has made in the past. Too many still hold a grudge for Charlton Heston's words from 16 years ago. The view of rifles perceived as "military only" has evolved since then, as has the battles being waged on many fronts by the NRA. If you don't like the way the NRS has performed in your State, maybe your State government needs to make a commitment to join forces with the NRA.


Today Matters, what are you doing?


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The Resister said:


> It's not the size of the man in the fight; it's the size of the fight in the man.
> 
> If you believed the B.S. you're peddling, you would be whizzed at those who want every disagreement to end in a pissing match. Somehow your "_logic_" doesn't apply when you're being told new facts by someone on the same side of the fence as you. How do you think it looks to those who have no dog in the fight when they come along and see pissing matches instead of civil conversation?


 Dude, you need to up your prescription strength or get into peaceful Zen meditation. Your facts are pretty much always just opinions and while this may be shocking to you, the rest of us are entitled to have opinions too.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> The real question is what can the NRA do for the 2A fight in America TODAY, instead of focusing on slips the organization has made in the past. Too many still hold a grudge for Charlton Heston's words from 16 years ago. The view of rifles perceived as "military only" has evolved since then, as has the battles being waged on many fronts by the NRA. If you don't like the way the NRS has performed in your State, maybe your State government needs to make a commitment to join forces with the NRA.
> 
> Today Matters, what are you doing?


If you want specifics about the last 35 years of my personal observations regarding the times the NRA has compromised, let this article be a beginning point to your understanding of what the NRA really is:

National Rifle Association's Change on Gun Control in 1970s | Time

When you ask me what I'm doing, it is music to my ears. Not only do I contact my congresscritters on a regular basis; not only do I meet with my state legislators for lunch at least every other month, but I am constantly submitting new ideas to reduce gun violence *without* gun control.

This year I am actively going to all the people I know and asking them to support a slate of candidates that are on board with some of my ideas. In addition, I do go on these boards trying to get people's attention with respect to the concept of *unalienable* Rights.

When the NRA can put an idea on the table that reduces gun violence *without* gun control, they MIGHT be able to garner my attention. Until then, I will put my money into smaller organizations that really go out there and* fight*.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Dude, you need to up your prescription strength or get into peaceful Zen meditation. Your facts are pretty much always just opinions and while this may be shocking to you, the rest of us are entitled to have opinions too.


Apparently, you wouldn't know a fact if it slapped you in the face. I've not said a damn thing about your Right to have an opinion. Now, if you're paying close attention, in the threads where I disagree, I present *FACTS*. That in no way, shape, fashion or form precludes your Right to ignore them. But, trying to pick a board fight and accuse me of something *YOU* are more guilty of (projection on your part) is freaking laughable.

Unlike you, I would fight to the death for your Right to express your own opinion. By contrast, when I state not only opinions, but *FACTS* as well, people like you make false accusations and that drug comment is most likely why. Dude, I don't need freaking drugs to make it through the day and I don't get my boxers in a bunch every time someone disagrees. I post the facts; don't make it personal and move the Hell on. In this case it is NRA supporters that don't want anyone else to have an opinion. That's why you had to make it personal. But, Dude, for real, I've spent my entire life going nose to nose and toe to toe with tyrant wannabes. If you had your way, the only people allowed in this conversation would be NRA members. If you need drugs to make it through the day and you cannot commit to my Rights the way I just committed to yours, then this country is Fu**ed.

With over 24.5 million people on drugs, this country is struggling as is. Drugs are what makes some people initiate personal conflict with those on the same side of the fence as they are. You can't name one time in any thread where I've initiated the personal B.S. I just get criticized for counter punching. So maybe you need to stay off the drugs, allow others to have their say, and get in the fight against gun control. I challenge you to address me with* FACTS*, not another personality contest.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Apparently, you wouldn't know a fact if it slapped you in the face. I've not said a damn thing about your Right to have an opinion. Now, if you're paying close attention, in the threads where I disagree, I present *FACTS*. That in no way, shape, fashion or form precludes your Right to ignore them. But, trying to pick a board fight and accuse me of something *YOU* are more guilty of (projection on your part) is freaking laughable.
> 
> Unlike you, I would fight to the death for your Right to express your own opinion. By contrast, when I state not only opinions, but *FACTS* as well, people like you make false accusations and that drug comment is most likely why. Dude, I don't need freaking drugs to make it through the day and I don't get my boxers in a bunch every time someone disagrees. I post the facts; don't make it personal and move the Hell on. In this case it is NRA supporters that don't want anyone else to have an opinion. That's why you had to make it personal. But, Dude, for real, I've spent my entire life going nose to nose and toe to toe with tyrant wannabes. If you had your way, the only people allowed in this conversation would be NRA members. If you need drugs to make it through the day and you cannot commit to my Rights the way I just committed to yours, then this country is Fu**ed.
> 
> With over 24.5 million people on drugs, this country is struggling as is. Drugs are what makes some people initiate personal conflict with those on the same side of the fence as they are. You can't name one time in any thread where I've initiated the personal B.S. I just get criticized for counter punching. So maybe you need to stay off the drugs, allow others to have their say, and get in the fight against gun control. I challenge you to address me with* FACTS*, not another personality contest.


Is it hard work being that full of yourself or does it just come naturally to you? Either way you're not ruffling my feathers at all. I have to deal with narcissists all the time.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Is it hard work being that full of yourself or does it just come naturally to you? Either way you're not ruffling my feathers at all. I have to deal with narcissists all the time.


There you go projecting again. Don't you think YOU are the one being narcissistic? The only opinion that counts are those that agree with you.

If you'd like to insult me, you'll have to try a Hell of a lot harder.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The Resister said:


> There you go projecting again. Don't you think YOU are the one being narcissistic? The only opinion that counts are those that agree with you.
> 
> If you'd like to insult me, you'll have to try a Hell of a lot harder.


Okay here's what we're gonna do. I am going to reply to your post, then wait and see if you can find it in yourself to just let it go or if you will be compelled to respond with even more bluster. It's going to be quite the experiment. I know I am looking forward to the results. Good luck.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Pissing on each other in this thread?

As for the subject, almost done with my draft letter to the NRA with my displeasure with increases. I will continue to give anonymous one time gifts to the NRA but my core funding for 2A rights will stay local and state org.

NRA is not perfect as with RMGO here locally but to not participate with time or money is foolish. I do have concerns that the 2A legal industry has become a serious cash cow riding on the backs of the people who do give funding.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

Although I am a member, I got seriously pissed at them years ago when I received a package from them. I opened it and found several movies in the box that I did not order and an invoice for 30 or 40 bucks, don't recall which. I called them and they told me that since I had opened the box i had to pay for them. I boxed it up sent it back and canceled my membership at that time. I did re-up later. Now I get barraged with emails to buy this and buy that and I just don't like all that. I think maybe GOA might be better, for me anyway. Also, I did not think much of it when heard they were supporting the bump stock ban. You don't need any stock to bump fire a rifle.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Although I am a member, I got seriously pissed at them years ago when I received a package from them. I opened it and found several movies in the box that I did not order and an invoice for 30 or 40 bucks, don't recall which. I called them and they told me that since I had opened the box i had to pay for them. I boxed it up sent it back and canceled my membership at that time. I did re-up later. Now I get barraged with emails to buy this and buy that and I just don't like all that. I think maybe GOA might be better, for me anyway. Also, I did not think much of it when heard they were supporting the bump stock ban. You don't need any stock to bump fire a rifle.


The bump stock ban is the issue that separates the people who are fighting for your Rights as opposed to those stealing your money. Let's be accurate here:

If passed, Jeff Sessions will demand that *all *bump stocks be surrendered, destroyed, or fixed permanently so that they don't work. It will apply to* ALL* bump stocks. Wait a minute. Don't you remember the 1990s and an Assault Weapons Ban? Don't you recall that your existing AR 15, AK, M1a, etc. were all safe? That's because there is this little provision in the United States Constitution in Article I Section 9 *prohibiting*_ ex post facto laws_. But, look closely, there will be no such grandfathering in of bump stocks.

Now, for the sake of argument, let us say that Hitlery becomes the next president and old Chucky Schumer gets to be the Attorney General and decides to ban high capacity magazines, folding / telescoping stocks, flash suppressors, and pistol grips. What stops him? Not a damn thing. And the NRA has no problem with this ruling by Executive fiat????


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Resister said:


> It is a duty that, by calling yourself a "_watchman_" even you ought to take seriously.


Ouch.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

The Resister said:


> The bump stock ban is the issue that separates the people who are fighting for your Rights as opposed to those stealing your money. Let's be accurate here:
> 
> If passed, Jeff Sessions will demand that *all *bump stocks be surrendered, destroyed, or fixed permanently so that they don't work. It will apply to* ALL* bump stocks. Wait a minute. Don't you remember the 1990s and an Assault Weapons Ban? Don't you recall that your existing AR 15, AK, M1a, etc. were all safe? That's because there is this little provision in the United States Constitution in Article I Section 9 *prohibiting*_ ex post facto laws_. But, look closely, there will be no such grandfathering in of bump stocks.
> 
> Now, for the sake of argument, let us say that Hitlery becomes the next president and old Chucky Schumer gets to be the Attorney General and decides to ban high capacity magazines, folding / telescoping stocks, flash suppressors, and pistol grips. What stops him? Not a damn thing. And the NRA has no problem with this ruling by Executive fiat????


I get it, banning something that does nothing illegal and does not alter the fact that you have to pull the trigger one time to fire one bullet. In my view, I'm tired of all this political b-llshit. Let them ban all guns. I ain't complying with it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The Resister said:


> Apparently, you wouldn't know a fact if it slapped you in the face. I've not said a damn thing about your Right to have an opinion. Now, if you're paying close attention, in the threads where I disagree, I present *FACTS*. That in no way, shape, fashion or form precludes your Right to ignore them. But, trying to pick a board fight and accuse me of something *YOU* are more guilty of (projection on your part) is freaking laughable.
> 
> Unlike you, I would fight to the death for your Right to express your own opinion. By contrast, when I state not only opinions, but *FACTS* as well, people like you make false accusations and that drug comment is most likely why. Dude, I don't need freaking drugs to make it through the day and I don't get my boxers in a bunch every time someone disagrees. I post the facts; don't make it personal and move the Hell on. In this case it is NRA supporters that don't want anyone else to have an opinion. That's why you had to make it personal. But, Dude, for real, I've spent my entire life going nose to nose and toe to toe with tyrant wannabes. If you had your way, the only people allowed in this conversation would be NRA members. If you need drugs to make it through the day and you cannot commit to my Rights the way I just committed to yours, then this country is Fu**ed.
> 
> With over 24.5 million people on drugs, this country is struggling as is. Drugs are what makes some people initiate personal conflict with those on the same side of the fence as they are. You can't name one time in any thread where I've initiated the personal B.S. I just get criticized for counter punching. So maybe you need to stay off the drugs, allow others to have their say, and get in the fight against gun control. I challenge you to address me with* FACTS*, not another personality contest.


Hoo boy...all hail our forum martyr.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Hoo boy...all hail our forum martyr.


Is there some profit in you trying to be a consummate smart ass?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The Resister said:


> Is there some profit in you trying to be a consummate smart ass?


Why, yes, there is.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There is no chance I will re-join as long as Ted Nugent holds any NRA office.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*IF* bump stocks are ever banned... and *IF* our resident fortune teller guesses right for once and Session "demands" that *ALL* of them be done away with...

I'll just print one.

:vs_cool:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> *IF* bump stocks are ever banned... and *IF* our resident fortune teller guesses right for once and Session "demands" that *ALL* of them be done away with...
> 
> I'll just print one.
> 
> :vs_cool:


Right once? You're dreaming. I've made *hundreds* of predictions about laws and have never been wrong. You might not like to hear that, but you know all and if something isn't within the realm of your thinking process, it's automatically wrong.

I'll say it again. *WHEN* the bump stock is banned via Executive fiat, then *every feature* of *any* firearm is fair game for the next and subsequent Attorney Generals.

"_He that would make his own liberty secure, must guard even his enemy from oppression; for if he violates this duty, he establishes a precedent that will reach to himself_." Thomas Paine


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, Jimmy, we are so lucky to have you here to guide us.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Right once? You're dreaming. I've made *hundreds* of predictions about laws and have never been wrong. You might not like to hear that, but you know all and if something isn't within the realm of your thinking process, it's automatically wrong.
> 
> I'll say it again. *WHEN* the bump stock is banned via Executive fiat, then *every feature* of *any* firearm is fair game for the next and subsequent Attorney Generals.
> 
> "_He that would make his own liberty secure, must guard even his enemy from oppression; for if he violates this duty, he establishes a precedent that will reach to himself_." Thomas Paine


No, I'm not dreaming in the slightest.
You can lay claims all day about how you've "never been wrong", and then continue in your utter failure to produce any proof of your claims. You can state with absolute certainty what "will" happen, and then sidestep any calls for factual evidence to prove fortune telling.
You stroll through here with your nose in the air, calling us "keyboard commandos" and claiming we're all projecting, and believing us all to be narcissists when we don't agree with you. Yet it is YOU who exhibit these traits and fail to see it.

I meet a person like you about every 5 years or so.
They blast their own horn to anyone within earshot about how marvelous and magnificent they are. They blather on and on about their supposed accomplishments, never providing any evidence of their validity. They constantly berate others who can't see their "vision" of how the world works. They feel it is their duty to remind everyone else about their inferiority. They always claim to be "the best" in almost every single category they consider up for competition. (You claimed to be the "only one left", out of hundreds of millions, who still believes in unalienable rights.)

I've met 3 people like this now, including you.
You all share the same common thread.
You're all boisterous, arrogant, pompous, egotistical people who, when light is shown on their ACTUAL lives, are sad and pathetic cretins who do nothing but bully and lie.

You ALL share this. It is pathological. It is universal.
It is sad.

Drop the ego, learn to reflect on yourself, put down the bully stick, or get the hell out.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> No, I'm not dreaming in the slightest.
> You can lay claims all day about how you've "never been wrong", and then continue in your utter failure to produce any proof of your claims. You can state with absolute certainty what "will" happen, and then sidestep any calls for factual evidence to prove fortune telling.
> You stroll through here with your nose in the air, calling us "keyboard commandos" and claiming we're all projecting, and believing us all to be narcissists when we don't agree with you. Yet it is YOU who exhibit these traits and fail to see it.
> 
> ...


I can assure you of a few things:

* You're full of cow manure

* You cannot provide proof of any prediction on this board that I've made that did not come true *IF* I made such

* I have not said one damn thing on this board that would lead an intelligent person to think I'm pompous, arrogant, etc. Your whiny ass just can't take it that one person would stand against the status quo and have the balls to disagree with you

* YOU have not proven to be a true American. Rather than to allow anyone to have their space, you have to fabricate B.S. and keep the personality war going. Most psychologists and psychiatrists would say your trolling were the sign that you are trying to compensate for some deficiency and / or feelings of inadequacy

* When someone agrees with you, you're not asking that they provide proof of anything. People talk about their experiences as cops, activists, and everything else they've been involved in. You don't require sh!+ be proven. It's not until someone *disagrees with you* that every little statement insults your fragile ego. You need to get off your high horse, stand down, and leave the penis measuring contest in PMs

* Relating my experiences should not make anyone on this board think that they should feel inadequate. You'd be a lying S.O.B. (and I don't mean Swell Old Boy) to make the idiotic claim that I have looked down on a swinging soul in my life. If I'm required to become a public figure just to have an opinion, then so should you

* Even if I posted my personal information on this board, you and I know damn well, you'd be off to see what kind of bad things the MSM had to say about me. You would *NEVER* acknowledge those things that made me look competent or knowledgeable. Your ego would not allow such

* I call B.S. on you because you came on this board calling me names (things you would not do to a man's face) and could not link to any thread on this board where I made a specific prediction where something happened one way or another. Unable to do that, you're making sh!+ up

* When you feel froggy enough to make me do something (instead of ordering me around like I'm like your freaking push button monkey) PM me

* In the case of bump stocks, I'm one of the first to make the prediction, but it's not one that others probably haven't made... wait a minute, let me Google this real quick... in under a second, I found this:

_"There is no doubt that a future administration could use this regulation to ban AR15s and other semi-automatic rifles." _

https://gunowners.org/multiple-pro-...ments-to-atf-over-proposed-bump-stock-ban.htm

I suppose you have a lock on it, however. You got some insight that the rest of us don't.

So, you had your say. I'll take my turn:

*NOBODY* has tried to offend you nor put you down. *NOBODY *is belittling your opinion by stating their own. * NOBODY* here is required to submit their biography on this board to have an opinion or write a few sentences about their experiences. If my past causes you that much anxiety; if you cannot operate by ignoring people that you don't like, then maybe, just maybe YOU should be the one to put *YOUR* bully stick down. It seems to me that *YOU* are the one with the ego. YOU are the one bringing personal sh!+ on the board when it belongs in a PM. Now, *THAT*, my good man *IS* freaking egotistical.

It's time to stand down, leave it alone and if you don't like my posts, either ignore them OR put your version of the facts before the people. But I'll tell you what: you post your real information and your biography on this board and I'll do the same... AFTER YOU. I got a challenge from another poster - now let us see if your ego lets you walk away OR do you have to have the last word? If you can't, I don't need to hear that B.S. charge of being an egotist ever again. You have a personal issue with me, take it up in PM. This thread is about the NRA, not about me and we need to get back to that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I can assure you of a few things:
> 
> * You're full of cow manure
> 
> ...


I rest my case.
Thank you for making it so easy.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I rest my case.
> Thank you for making it so easy.


And I rest my case. You couldn't leave it. If there is an egotist in the house, it's most assuredly YOU. One request and you couldn't do it to save your life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> And I rest my case. You couldn't leave it. If there is an egotist in the house, it's most assuredly YOU. One request and you couldn't do it to save your life.


So, so easy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Bolded word Douchebag alert!

Danger Will Robinson.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> So, so easy.


Are you still beating that dead horse? Yes, you *DID* make it easy. Having established that you want to pretend to be the Head Rooster of prepperforums, you'll excuse me if I ignore you from here on out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Are you still beating that dead horse? Yes, you *DID* make it easy. Having established that you want to pretend to be the Head Rooster of prepperforums, you'll excuse me if I ignore you from here on out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG, we only have "x" number of minutes in this world, and you choose to use them in this fashion? I truly pray for you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> OMG, we only have "x" number of minutes in this world, and you choose to use them in this fashion? I truly pray for you.


We can all use a little more prayer.
I know I do.
So thank you!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I made a new friend he's sending me PM love notes and they make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. :vs_laugh:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> OMG, we only have "x" number of minutes in this world, and you choose to use them in this fashion? I truly pray for you.


OK, you're really worrying me with this "X" stuff... how many minutes do I have left?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

X - (the time you took to read this.)


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> So, so easy.


....................


----------

